# Pheasant Opener 2007 Pics and Stories!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You know I'd be the one to start this thread right? 

Let's see 'em! I wanna hear your stories and see you pics ! How long did it take? Was the sky red with birds!!

If I can't be there at least I can dream thru your photos!

Ryan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Brother and i after the 1st walk, we were hunting at Dakota hunting club where it is LEGAL to shoot hens. and you are supposed to.










My brother again with 3 roosters about mid day.










Me my dad and my brother and molly at the end of the day!

We had a really good hunt molly was on every bird that we shot, and missed....haha she got to retrieve some of her 1st downed birds including the ones that landed in the middle of huge ponds! it was an excellent day the weather could not have been better! once again molly couldnt not have did much better she really impressed me, what a dog! she is deffiantly wore out now though, she had a small twig in her eye that i just found tonight she couldnt open her left eye. Once again it was a great hunt.

It was a zoo around the hunting club on the plots, private, and posted land maybe a mess would be a better way to describe it there were hunters shooting in peoples backyards, i understand why they have youth seasons now.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> It was a zoo around the hunting club on the plots, private, and posted land maybe a mess would be a better way to describe it there were hunters shooting in peoples backyards, i understand why they have youth seasons now.


I remember that...people that don't want to travel south pound the heck out of the adjacent land to that club!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Lots of standing corn still, but we had a great weekend. Limits filled, freezers refreshed, and great memories made.  Foggy saturday morning and rainy sunday morning which is my kinda weather.

Very hard to take off the weekend from waterfowl, but it was a well-deserved vacation (yes vacation) and change of pace. :thumb:

If I ever get my other picture software-equipped computer unpacked, I'll try and get some pictures up.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Sons would rather go sleep at their friends house last night then go out!  Went at it alone and got one!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I was on the plots land that was adjacent to some of that land and isnt it always someones backyard..... and dont get me wrong on this I wasnt any closer than the 440yd rule.... I respect the people in the area enough to hafta put up with everyone out there..... and I wanna thank you and everyone else for buying those birds over the years so that me, my kids and my friends could have a fun time... I was out first thing in the morning until around nine oclock am and did really good... saw lots of hens and saw a good six roosters just in a small section that we walked and got four of the six between two guys... then went out this morning and got two more roosters... and made some new friends who we invited to walk with us.... I also invited a guy and his son and what I believe was his father who happened to be disabled to go out with us to which they declined because of the earlier fact but the offer was there.... I had a great time and again just wanna thank you kevin K and your brother for buying those birds over the years.... and as far as what happened after nine in the morning I couldnt tell you but I didnt see anyone in and around where I was hunting that was breaking any backyard rule as it seems you were implying... on a lighter note it looks like you guys had a great time and congrats on your catch...


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

went out in southern minnesota... still lots of standing corn but that didn't stop the seven of us from getting nine birds... i have made the conclusion that i don't like hunting corn fields...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bandman said:


> Limits filled, freezers refreshed, and great memories made.
> 
> Very hard to take off the weekend from waterfowl, but it was a well-deserved vacation (yes vacation) and change of pace. :thumb:


That sounds like the openers I remember!

It is kind of a nice changeup! I remember we used to consider this weekend to be the one that defined a "different" kind of waterfowl season. Pre pheasant opener was the warm waterfowl season... short sleeves, dumb ducks, pin feathers, little bird coloration, bad weather means rain....

To post pheasant opener being the start of the "2nd season"... colder weather/crisp mornings with frost and chill, long sleeves/extra layers, street wise ducks, big fatty ducks w/ lots of full color, and bad weather means cold wind, snow, and crazy psychotic birds.

Bring on the 2nd season! 

:thumb:

p.s. MORE pics!!!

Ryan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

went out today on some public land and limited out with the dog in 45 minutes 1st time ever i had to pass up so many roosters on the way back to the truck!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Not what expected a lot less birds then last year, confirmed with a number of hunting groups, *XXXXX* County. Fun but disappointed by the G&F forecast.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Should have went to Pembina! Done by 8:30 Sat. and 8:40 Sun. This picture is off my phone so it's not the best. I have better ones on my camera but haven't put them on my computer yet.










Seen A LOT of birds! Its gong to be absolutely CRAZY when the corn comes off. Get out and get them while the getting is good! It only takes one bad winter and she's a done deal. Probably going to take a couple days off this week to chase them around a bit. I love Pembina! 8) :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

This was my grandpa's firt pheasant hunt in 45 years! You should have seen the look on his face when he saw all the pheasants running around, it was like a teenage boy in victoria secret. Thanks again Aaron for the good hunt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Booster,

And is looks like someone is sporting the nodak Sweatshirt!

Nice pics guys, I wish I would have had my camera left it in Fargo...

We had a professional photograher with us on Sat. Got about 200 sweet pictures I will be posting some of them soon. If it wasn't for the fog we would have had more.

He is working on some a 12 month calender, and some adds. Im excited to see the pictures!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jiffy: Hey thanks for the great hunt up North. Did you pay for our camping space cause the Ranger from Icelandic keeps calling my cell phone. I thought you said you paid???

Pheasant numbers look strong. Once the corn and sunflowers come off, I think the hunting will only get better. the bigger groups did show some signs of being skittish and flew out early and ahead of us, but we caught up to them eventually (except the ones making it to row crops).

It will be interesting to see how the season falls as they more and more pressure gets put on them.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Pembina was OK...a little slow...had to hunt 45 minutes.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> Jiffy: Hey thanks for the great hunt up North. Did you pay for our camping space cause the Ranger from Icelandic keeps calling my cell phone. I thought you said you paid???


Oooopppppsssss! 

:beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I am Jealous! Save some for me so dad and I can have some good memories/stories/pictures. Continue having a blast and be safe Yall!
Aaron


----------



## InTents (Oct 15, 2007)

MN Opener was Excellent! Me and My 4 Buddies Filled out and Saw Lots of Birds! Can't wait to hit it up again!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We had lots of trouble shooting our birds. Too much standing crop they'll be around eventually.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

limited out again tonight, on some more public land...again i owe everything to molly she is really getting good i wouldnt have any of the birds if it wasnt for her, she makes up for my bad shooting


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

We had a good opener, lots of birds, everyone had a good time, and got their limit.

Wes


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wes,

Who's with Harry in that pic???

Mike


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Love them SHORTIES!! WOOHOO!! Good looking dogs! I miss seeing a rooster rise right in front of a frozen solid GSP! Thanks for making me dig up some old memories.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike, 
That's "Bee Gee", or Grace vom Drosselbart, Harry's mother. I got her about a month ago, her former owner couldn't keep her. You wouldn't believe how calm she is compared to "turbo moose". She hunts pretty good, but we are still working out some communication issues. She is going deaf, but responds to hand signals pretty well. Other than that she's in real good shape. She can't quite keep up with Harry but I wouldn't expect that...

Wes


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Booster said:


> This was my grandpa's firt pheasant hunt in 45 years! You should have seen the look on his face when he saw all the pheasants running around, it was like a teenage boy in victoria secret. Thanks again Aaron for the good hunt.


Kick AZZZZ getting your gramps out there! It is amazing how many old people get left at home. I hope and pray my grand kids take me out when I have a hard time getting around! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We had a work a little harder than normal opening weekend, but my father and I shot our 12 birds in two days. Great weekend with pa!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

To paraphrase the guy on the $100 bill; "Pheasants are God's way of making us happy, and letting us know that He loves us."










Good hunting to all,
Burl


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

kevin.k said:


> limited out again tonight, on some more public land...again i owe everything to molly she is really getting good i wouldnt have any of the birds if it wasnt for her, she makes up for my bad shooting


Yea, I drove around the PFarm last night (was that you on the plots?) I was hoping to get my kid to see a few birds, but I think you guys cleaned em' out after opener. Congrats on the hunts!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

um it might have been me i was working the cooley...green ford ranger just me and my dog there was some other guys out but they are their with those 2 corn fields the birds move back and fourth all day. once the corn is cut the birds will move into the crp and then it will get walked out awfull fast, i live close by so i get to see pretty much everything that happens out there. i also work at the hunting club so i know whats there...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Love them SHORTIES!! WOOHOO!! Good looking dogs! I miss seeing a rooster rise right in front of a frozen solid GSP! Thanks for making me dig up some old memories.
> 
> H2OfowlND


Hey Mike here is my new wonder (Hutch).....He's no Illsa but he is only 1 1/2 and has all the potential in the world.. When you get back I will have him point out a few Roosters for you!!!! By the way, I saw your old man checking out some shorties the other week. He almost went home with one. The same one I was looking at. :beer: 









3 people- 2 days of hunting=18 roosters with about 8-10 points from Hutch.
I can honestly say this year was by far the best. Having a pointing dog is a whole new world.
God I love this sport.


----------

